

IBM Mail Next - josephwegner
http://www.ibm.com/design/blog-page.shtml?inbox-meet-ibm-mail-next

======
kevin_thibedeau
> Kramer promises you’ll be able to “focus on work, not your inbox,” as his
> team works to satisfy two mandates:

>1\. Deliver a place in which we love working 10+ hours each day.

Sounds like IBM is habitually understaffing its workers by 20%.

------
jashar1
Now, "IBM Verse"

[http://www.ibm.com/social-business/us/en/newway/](http://www.ibm.com/social-
business/us/en/newway/)

